# Homax/Delko



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

This has probably been covered already but maybe Im slow or something and can't figure it out. Anyways, are the plastic Homax and Delko banjos the same tool? They sure look the same to me. The Delko comes with the corner applicator but if you want one for the Homax you have to buy it separate??


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, I think they are probably made by the same company. I have a corner applicator for the Homax, but I tape with Fibafuse and don't really need it. I don't know how important or useful the corner applicator is with paper tape. Perhaps someone else will offer some input.
I also purchased the aluminum Delko banjo. You may want to consider that one if you really want to tape from the floor. It is several inches longer than the Homax which may be handy for the top corners. Personally, I just put my stilts on, but I thought it may benefit you since you said you want to avoid stilts.


----------



## skyhigh (Dec 3, 2016)

It's not that I want to avoid stilts. I have them and have no problem using them but when the job is fair sized like a whole house then I was having to be off and on the stilts all the time because being alone I would only tape a room or two and then roll/flush/wipe which meant being down on the floor to get the lower stuff too. I suppose one way around is to only tape to about 7' from the floor then do all the rest from the stilts but for some reason I've never really done that. 

I actually like that those plastic ones are small just seems like they would be easier to deal with overall. 

There's no fibafuse local to me and I doubt anyone here has even heard of it. My town is fairly isolated by a ferry system. The corner roller seems like an important piece to me. I try to keep myself as clean as possible so keeping my hands off the muddy tape would be nice haha.

The other day I asked a worker at a local building centre if they had collated drywall screws. He looked at me like I was some kind of alien from the future. Had no clue what I was talking about.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds good Skyhigh! I like the Homax for the compact size too. I usually do the vertical corners from the floor, then get up on stilts to do the horizontal. Most of my jobs are smaller too, so I haven't bothered with a bazooka in years. The banjo works fine for me.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am with you wimpman


----------

